# SpiderOak?



## bobpaul (Oct 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried running SpiderOak on the Linuxulator? I'm told Dropbox works for Download only because it requires inotify to track file changes and Linuxulator  doesn't provide that. SpiderOak has a --batch mode which scans for changes, syncs, and then exits. I'm hoping this does not depend on inotify and might be usable via cron. I would assume --headless and normal free-running mode would utilize inotify and have the same issue as dropboxd.

Anyone investigated this yet?


----------



## rarrrrrr (Oct 22, 2011)

*Re: SpiderOak*

Hello,

Thanks for your interest in SpiderOak!  If you can get it working with the Linuxulator  mode, we'll of course be very interested to know.   

The --batchmode option should work exactly as you expect.  SpiderOak does use inotify but will fall back to scanning every interval (default 1 hours) if the directory watcher process crashes.  So --headless and such should also work.  

Also you can move the .SpiderOak data directories around between machines that use the same path separators.   So you could, for example, configure SpiderOak on a Mac and then just move the .SpiderOak folder to FreeBSD and run it in batchmode.

FYI - SpiderOak uses inotify via a tiny C directory watcher program that it launches (there's a separate watcher program for each of Mac/Linux/Win.)  Those programs are open source, and could probably be modified to use kqueue instead of inotify without great difficulty.   They are described here along with links to the git repos:  https://spideroak.com/blog/20091204...on-utilities-for-windows-os-x-and-linux-gplv3

Finally, we've been contemplating adding FreeBSD support natively to SpiderOak for some time, but none of us are FreeBSD experts.  Since SpiderOak is mostly written in Python with just a few C extensions, it's mostly a packaging challenge.  If anyone is interested in giving us a hand we'd love to talk to you.  

Thanks again!

Alan @ SpiderOak


----------

